# Best Time To Take Cymbalta?



## Sindi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello all...I'm new to this group.U.C. since 2002. Severe flare Jan '07 with no let up. (sorry, haven't created a signature w/ all my info yet).G.P. prescribed Cymbalta today - 30mg for one week then 60 mg thereafter. Can anyone tell me if it's better to take in the am or at bedtime? Pharmacist says doesn't matter.I don't have trouble falling asleep, just staying asleep. So if this causes initial "speediness" I obviously don't want to take at bedtime.Thanks in advance! Sindi


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looked at rxlist.com listing and a few people had sleepiness and a few insomnia, both about 2X the number of people who report those symptoms with a placebo. Both were pretty low.Since sleeping seems to be more of a problem for you I'd probably try morning maybe starting on a day you don't have to go anywhere or don't have to drive yourself and see if you get sleepy in the day. If so then I'd shift to night and see if that works better.K.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi!I was on Cymbalta 30 mg for two weeks and now I'm on Cymbalta 60 mg. During the 30 mg period I was also taking Prozac, per doctor. He told me to take the Prozac of the morning and the Cymbalta at night. I've kept with the nighttime schedule for Cymbalta. I was having problems staying asleep too and now I don't have that problem.So maybe that's an answer. Hope Cymbalta does well for you.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi!I think it's an issue with each person. I have to take it in the a.m., due to insomnia. I have had wonderful results with Cymbalta...hope you do!!


----------

